# Suddenly, I can't view YouTube or any video on my iMac



## trojan-horsed (Oct 3, 2006)

So I wanted to use the free version of Adobe Photoshop, which required me to download the latest version of Flash. I did.

Now I can't access any videos from YouTube, Hulu, etc.

I get this message from YouTube:
"Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player."

I've uninstalled the Flash player and then reinstalled. Still the same message.

I was able to watch, load videos automatically before. What have I done?

Help!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello:

Take a look at this discussion from Adobe's support site regarding the same issue. (Scroll down a bit.) There are several suggestions and a link to test your Adobe.

Also a link from TSG discussing similar issue.

Here's a link to Yahoo! with a possible solution as well.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

trojan-horsed said:


> So I wanted to use the free version of Adobe Photoshop, which required me to download the latest version of Flash. I did.
> 
> Now I can't access any videos from YouTube, Hulu, etc.
> 
> ...


You haven't told us which browser you're using, although this issue affects several different browsers. Did you use the Flash Player Uninstaller?

There have been some who had success in solving this issue after the installation of _*Flip4Mac*_, while for others, the issue persisted. It's worth a try if you don't have it already, that is ....

Some related links:

_*Archived Flash Players available for testing purposes*_

http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/alternates/

_*The video won't playwhat's wrong? + Video*_​
_*Help Center*_​
_*How to uninstall the Adobe Flash Player plug-in and ActiveX control*_​


----------



## trojan-horsed (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry! I'm using OSX version 10.3.9.

Will try these options and post results.


----------



## trojan-horsed (Oct 3, 2006)

So I tried all the diagnostic tests (which say that flash is not detected. neither is shockwave). I tried downloading a full version of Flash 7. it seems to install correctly, but then nothing happens. 

Help!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello again:

OK, I would uninstall Flash, then verify/repair permissions (wouldn't hurt):

Macintosh HD > Applications > Utilities > Disk Utility > Select your HD > Click FIRST AID tab > Verify Permissions. (Then Repair Permissions.)

Afterwards, I would reinstall Flash, then run the diagnostic tests again.

See if that helps.


----------



## trojan-horsed (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello again:

OK, I would uninstall Flash, then verify/repair permissions (wouldn't hurt):

Macintosh HD > Applications > Utilities > Disk Utility > Select your HD > Click FIRST AID tab > Verify Permissions. (Then Repair Permissions.)

Afterwards, I would reinstall Flash, then run the diagnostic tests again.

See if that helps.
__________________


----------



## trojan-horsed (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry about the spastic prior post. 

I got a vowel wrong in my computer, which would probably change everything, but I just looked up and saw that I have an "eMac" not "iMac." Big difference I know. Duh. So I went to Macintosh HD>Applications>Utilities and my only three options are:
- Desktop Printer Utility 
- Disk Copy
- Drive Setup f

Don't hate me!


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Howdy. Even in eMac you should have the full complement of utilities, including Disk Utility. Sounds like you need to reinstall all your utilities.


----------

